# Why does X always crash on me when I log out or shut down?



## bigtoque (Jul 20, 2010)

Any time I try to log out of gnome, shut down, or restart the computer, X immediately closes and seems to hang. I have no signal getting to my monitor and no keys work. I need to physically hit the reset button.

Any ideas?


----------



## klanger (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it only with gnome (have you tried other window managers -> openbox/fluxbox/dwm etc) ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

What videocard?

Make sure you have the latest versions for everything, especially xorg-server.


----------



## mickey (Jul 21, 2010)

I was experiencing similar problems a while ago...

Try updating all your installed ports. For me the problem has vanished with one of the last updates.


----------



## bigtoque (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long to reply.

After reading a number of pages off google, it seems like one possible work around was uninstalling the gnome-screensaver package. I did that, and now I can log out, but I cannot start X up again without my monitor going into the "no signal" mode. (for some reason I also lost the ability to "reset", "shut down", or "switch user" in the system menu in gnome.

Anyway, I installed openbox to see if the problem was gnome specific. I can log out from openbox, but if I try to start X again (just using startx), it goes into "no signal" mode, so it would seem that the problem is with X and not with the window managers.

As far as I can tell, I am running the latest version of all the installed packages, and have updated my ports. (I'm completely new to non-windows systems, so I could be wrong about everything being updated).

I'm using FreeBSD 8.1 RC2 amd64

I'm using a Radeon HD 2400 Pro on a 32" 1080p tv over HDMI using the "radeon" driver.

Here are sections from my xorg.conf


```
Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "SAM"
	ModelName    "SAMSUNG"
	HorizSync    26.0 - 76.0
	VertRefresh  23.0 - 61.0
        Option       "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        (bunch of commented out options)
        ...
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV610 video device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Please let me know it there's anything else you need to help identify the error.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## johnny5 (Apr 2, 2011)

Any updates on this? I've seen this problem for several people running 8.1 amd64 with the radeon or radeonhd driver. I have the same problem, I can run an X session and I can close it later, but if I try to start xorg the system locks and has to be hard powered off.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2011)

Stop using radeonhd.  Seriously.
Make sure you have 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf.
Make sure you don't have any custom CFLAGS defined in /etc/make.conf.
Make sure you have the latest ports, and followed /usr/ports/UPDATING in getting there.
Any time an xorg problem comes up, post links to your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
Lastly, if you've fixed it, follow up and report that.


----------



## johnny5 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not using radeonhd, been using radeon, however I did try it to see if it exhibited the same problems. Seriously.

I added WITHOUT_NOUVEAU, rebuilt what was mentioned in UPDATING, no change. I tried disabling hal and aiglx in *xorg-server*, no change either.

Here's the log files after 2 crashes, copied immediately after reboot.

http://itdevel.net/~jp/Xorg-1.0.log
http://itdevel.net/~jp/Xorg-2.0.log

http://itdevel.net/~jp/xorg.conf


----------

